
New tungsten alloy has potential for nuclear fusion - airstrike
https://www.theengineer.co.uk/tungsten-alloy-nuclear-fusion/
======
zunzun
The article does not distinguish between exposure to ionizing radiation and
non-ionizing radiation, both present in fusion reactors. The non-ionizing
neutron flux could change the chemical makeup of the alloy, making the alloy
useless for reactor linings. Does anyone have more detail on the testing of
this material?

